# Ring of Winter stats?



## arpym (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone know if the stats for the Ring of Winter from Forgotten Realms were ever published?  If so, where do they appear?


----------



## Prism (Oct 10, 2008)

Volos guide to all things magical has some details

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/files/2/fr_downloads/tsr9535.zip


----------



## arpym (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the link and quick reply...

If anyone finds anything else, please reply!  Thanks.


----------



## Weregrognard (Oct 10, 2008)

I think _Heroes' Lorebook_ (AD&D 2nd) has them.


----------



## JustKim (Oct 10, 2008)

TSR released some cards in the early 90s, not a game but sets of cards. IIRC there were 3 sets of about 750 cards each. For a while after they were released in packs you could buy whole sets in tins, which you might be able to find on Ebay or something.

One of the cards of the first two sets, I'm not sure which, was the Ring of Winter. There's artwork on the front and a lot of text on the back, which I don't remember except that the ring was said to grant the wearer immortality.

If that sounds accurate for the Ring of Winter, it might be worth tracking down a set (I think they go for about $20), but if it sounds made up then it probably was. A lot of the cards were cropped artwork from pieces by Brom, et al., with names and stories invented for scenery characters.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 10, 2008)

That card (#407 of the 1992 set) doesn't provide much in the way of stats, I'm afraid:

"Mystery shrouds the true powers of this fabled artifact. The _Ring of Winter_ is rumored to have the magical might to grant its wearer immortality, change its appearance at a mere thought, and even bring a new Ice Age down upon the Western Realms. Cyric (now God of Death), Kelemvor Lyonsbane, Princess Alusair, and Artus Cimber have hunted for the ring in recent years."


----------



## Arnwyn (Oct 10, 2008)

Best source for the Ring of Winter's stats is the aforementioned _Volo's Guide to All Things Magical_.


----------

